# OpenVPN Network Sharing



## badhat101 (Apr 30, 2011)

If I'm looking to set up OpenVPN on my router in one location so that I can access media from another location (DAAP/UPNP streaming).  If I set up a bridged VPN between the routers then I should have all devices connected to them on the same subnet... which is needed for DAAP sharing I have read.

If my device is connected to the VPN, though, does this mean that all traffic will be sent through the VPN server router? For example, if I am in the remote location and connected to the VPN from a laptop (so I can stream music) does this mean that using web browsers on the remote laptop will send network requests to the VPN server router?

My hope is that I may connect to the VPN server just to stream music, but will other traffic be routed through it from remote machines if they are connected? If so, can I avoid this somehow?


----------



## Zare (May 1, 2011)

That solely depends on how you set default route on the client's side. When you use routing mode you need to explicitly specify routing commands in client configuration file. When you use bridging mode, there's no hassle with routes. Simply - it's another interface with another network hooked on it. By default, only target IPs that belong to that subnet will go through VPN tap interface. 

Eg. unless you added extra routing commands in your bridged VPN client config file, only traffic destined for remote VPN side will go through VPN.


----------



## badhat101 (May 1, 2011)

@Zare

Thanks for the information. That was exactly what I was hoping to hear!


----------

